# Can you drink alcohol during PCT?



## biggzz (Apr 21, 2011)

*have you drunk alcohol during cycle*​
in cylce before pct 1237.50%during pct2062.50%


----------



## biggzz (Apr 21, 2011)

Just wondering if it is ok to consume alcohol during pct?

haven't had a drop since i started my cycle:no:! would it affect me if i did get hammered?

also how many of you have had a drink during pct?

Thanxs in advance!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

didnt hurt me, although i ended up next to the town fattie, so maybe theres a link


----------



## biggzz (Apr 21, 2011)

barsnack said:


> didnt hurt me, although i ended up next to the town fattie, so maybe theres a link


yep happened to me a few times:lol: :2guns:


----------



## biggzz (Apr 21, 2011)

biggzz said:


> Just wondering if it is ok to consume alcohol during pct?
> 
> haven't had a drop since i started my cycle:no:! would it affect me if i did get hammered?
> 
> ...


 anyone?


----------



## DeanoXman (Dec 4, 2009)

During PCT, you are trying to raise testosterone levels and deal with estrogen, so why on earth would you consume a substance which 1) Lowers testosterone, and 2) Mimics the effects of estrogen?


----------



## willc38 (Jan 28, 2009)

DeanoXman said:


> During PCT, you are trying to raise testosterone levels and deal with estrogen, so why on earth would you consume a substance which 1) Lowers testosterone, and 2) Mimics the effects of estrogen?


Nice answer!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

And also raises cortisol... Your mortal enemy

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanoXman (Dec 4, 2009)

synthasize said:


> And also raises cortisol... Your mortal enemy
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Indeed, 3) and raises cortisol levels.

Consuming the pointless poison is bad enough, but during PCT.....I mean....come on :blink:

Why not wash down our orals with a pint of Stella?

Alcohol negates the effects of most drugs. It is just awful stuff really.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Drink Booze when you want we are all human

A few pints wont hurt but getting right on it will, I would limit it to try and maintain any gains that you have made during a cycle.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

^ good answer, the key is a well balanced lifestyle so there's room for everything! I personally wouldn't drink during PCT for the aforementioned reasons...


----------



## biggzz (Apr 21, 2011)

danny187 said:


> Drink Booze when you want we are all human
> 
> A few pints wont hurt but getting right on it will, I would limit it to try and maintain any gains that you have made during a cycle.


 :thumb:


----------



## DeanoXman (Dec 4, 2009)

biggzz said:


> :thumb:


I take it that's the answer you wanted to hear? You haven't drank during your cycle, so don't do so at a critical stage like PCT!


----------



## biggzz (Apr 21, 2011)

DeanoXman said:


> I take it that's the answer you wanted to hear? You haven't drank during your cycle, so don't do so at a critical stage like PCT!


 No i wont will not be drinking during pct, but was curios if anyone else did! and if so at what stage.

As i might be tempted with the rugby world coming up! :001_tt2:


----------



## DeanoXman (Dec 4, 2009)

Ahh...the World Cup. Very tempting indeed. Hopefully, you can get PCT out of the way and if temptation gets the better of you, then no, it won't kill you


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

DeanoXman said:


> Indeed, 3)
> 
> Why not wash down our orals with a pint of Stella?
> 
> .


Damn it, I knew I was doing something wrong!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

they should put a booze sticky up because this one is always coming up

look, a glass of alcohol now and then is fine no matter what, much more than that it become bad for you whether you are natty, roided, pct, young old or whatever.

it doesnt change....

a glass of red will always be good for you and getting sh1t faced will always be bad for you lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Uriel said:


> they should put a booze sticky up because this one is always coming up
> 
> look, a glass of alcohol now and then is fine no matter what, much more than that it become bad for you whether you are natty, roided, pct, young old or whatever.
> 
> ...


well said


----------



## Dazza84 (May 2, 2012)

i went on a stag do 2 weeks into PCT and was on the drink for 3 days i have managed to keep all my gains.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I was so depressed half me time on pct was ****ed out me head kept gains Though


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

a few beers won't make much difference, but for reasons already stated. Now is the worst time for you to get smashed.

If you must. stay away from the kebab shop on the way home


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

unless your going on stage then how can a few tins or vodkas possibly have a noticible affect on your gains, the difference in muscle mass would most probs be a few grams at the most, whats the point in wrecking your social life, never going out for a few grams of muscle mass

unless ur gonna get bladdered every night i cant see anyproblem,


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm about to go to the corner shop and buy a little bottle of vodka, then wash my clomid and half a viagra down with a vodka and diet coke.

My wife is drinking guiness for her period, she's drunk and wants me to "pass traffic light", as horny thai women who've got the painters in say.

I'm going to need some dutch courage.

I don't drink if I'm taking antibiotics or methylated oral steroids. Everything else is fine. You even get a better sort of drunk on testosterone.

Mrs Z is rat-****d and dancing around in her leopard-skin print leggings. I'm going to have to shag her. She says her period has nearly finished, but it could be a blood-bath.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Meh, your body do what you want. I would say though drinking whilst still fully on is not funny. Ten times normal testosterone and ten pints on board it scared the fcuk out of me some of the thoughts I had. ten to 2 bird wouldn't have even been close to what they looked like!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

ah alcohol.........I almost remember what that stuff was like


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Had a pretty bad drunken episode on PCT when I had a mega **** down, was shutdown as **** and got ridiculously drunk

Made a few enemies that night, some of which never forgave me, with the rest it was still mega awkward lol

Last cycle I drank on average 4 times a week


----------

